# big ol fbe slabs



## jimmyjames (Feb 6, 2013)

Im teasing you guys today... i found a couple giant fbe slabs, 8'x3'x12/4, both air dried for 2 years. I will post up some teaser pics tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Im teasing you guys today... i found a couple giant fbe slabs, 8'x3'x12/4, both air dried for 2 years. I will post up some teaser pics tomorrow!



You can't tease me. I have literally thousands of FBE trees on the stump and to some degree they are all flamed. Tease me anyway I never saw a FBE I didn't like.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 7, 2013)

Well the big ol fbe slabs turned out to be not so grand, 30" wide and the red striping is very faint, no beetle holes so the stripes are more like light pink feathering and are hardly noticeable. They are asking $600 for a pair.of them each being 32"x96"x10/4, it is alot of wood but the striping just isnt crazy enough for me, i was really hoping theyre striping was as crazy as kevins stuff he has :( now if i could get kevin to cut one his beautiful trees up into a slab.....


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > Im teasing you guys today... i found a couple giant fbe slabs, 8'x3'x12/4, both air dried for 2 years. I will post up some teaser pics tomorrow!
> ...



Who is teasing who here? 

:gigglesign:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> like this



Not Bad. I have some stuff that looks like that in my seconds and reject piles. 

:rofl2:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 8, 2013)

Joking aside I hope she seals that things like the dickens everywhere at least two coats. If she doesn't it'll wreck worse than the Edmund Fitzgerald.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 8, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> like this



Thats pretty cool joe!


----------



## Twig Man (Feb 9, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> like this



Thats awesome Rob


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey joe, whats that slab in the picture worth too ya? Possibly a fancy router sled? :)


----------

